# Shrimp Scampi/Weight Watchers



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Shrimp Scampi

  Was | 14 POINTS
Now |  8 POINTS
Servings |  4
 Traditional shrimp scampi is loaded with butter. Our version eliminates most of the fat, but still packs in all the flavor.

Ingredients 

2 tsp olive oil 
4 medium garlic clove(s), minced 
1 tsp dried oregano 
1 pound shrimp, medium, peeled and deveined 
1/4 cup wine, dry white or vermouth 
2 tsp cornstarch 
3/4 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth 
1/8 tsp table salt, or to taste 
8 oz uncooked linguini, cooked and kept hot 
1/8 tsp black pepper, or to taste 
1/4 cup parsley, fresh, chopped 

Instructions 

Heat oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add garlic and sauté 1 minute. Add oregano and stir to coat. Add shrimp and sauté until bright pink, stirring frequently, about 3 minutes. Add wine and simmer about 1 minute.

Dissolve cornstarch in chicken broth and whisk until blended. Add mixture to skillet and simmer 2 minutes, until sauce thickens. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Transfer cooked linguini to four individual shallow bowls and spoon shrimp and sauce over top; sprinkle with parsley. Yields about 1 1/3 cups of pasta, 1/4 cup of sauce and 3 ounces of shrimp per serving.

Chef's Tips 
We renovated Shrimp Scampi by: 
Substituting healthier olive oil for butter — and using much less of it.
Adding extra garlic to kick up the flavor.
Substituting fat-free broth for traditional chicken stock.


----------

